# Alpacas are coming!



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Got the word yesterday that I'll soon be getting two new friends! I've posted a picture of Spike before - a dark beige boy - and we'll also be getting his jet black buddy, Tahoe. We went with the group to help with another rescue yesterday, and we'll be getting our new boys as soon as we can coordinate transportation with their next trip this direction.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:
Congratulations!!
Post pics when you get them:sing:!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whooooo hooooooo!!!! Oh, the joy!!! I am so happy for you and so happy for them, too!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

My alpacas love bananas. One of my girls was kicking up her rump while running toward my husband yesterday...for a banana. She looked like a silly goof ball running like that. When I first brought my shy girls home, they wouldn't take any banana from me. I would break off pieces and put it along a log. When I was out of the pen and out of sight, I'd watch them and they'd go grab all of the pieces. Its a year later and they'll eat a banana we are holding now and eat the peel too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Who knew alpacas would eat bananas??? 

I used to have a horse that would do about anything for peeps.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a goat steal a piece of fried chicken from me once. It was a drumstick and he was eating it before I got it back. He was a rescue and history had turned him into a carnivore.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My dog will each whole wheat bread but will not eat white bread. She likes it with butter but will not touch any bread at all with margarine on it. She will also only eat Kosher wieners. I don't know why. 

This thread drift could be fun...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

cool for you ..... Alpaca friends !!! Cant wait to see pics and hear your adventure stories !!! ( my dog eats lettus, and apples )


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I had no idea they would eat such interesting things. We have an Asian pear tree that overhangs the yard. I expect they'll like those. Here's a picture of the boys at the rescue. I'll post more once they're here. I made friends with Spike (the beige one) at the shearing last week. He's a leaner who likes to be pet.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Kasota - LOLLL! 

Mamared - I've tried lots of fruits and veggies. They didn't like pineapple. The squirrels chew on the pine trees here and clumps of pine needles will be all along the ground in the morning. They love those too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Spike looks like he has a great personality ...what fun !!! Wish I could have helped in the rescue, thats so cool !!! Bless your heart for giving them a home !


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Miz Mary, I really like what this group does and wish we lived closer to be of more day to day help. My husband and I went with them last Friday to help gather information from another farm where their alpacas need to be rehomed. It was a great learning experience! I got really comfortable handling different animals. I'm looking forward to getting the boys home, and working with the group whenever possible.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

They're coming Wednesday!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

The boys are here and settling in just fine. As they cruise around the yard, the chickens keep running to the opposite corner. I introduced my big dog to them, and after about 5 minutes none of them were paying attention to each other.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing: How exciting for you!
Love the shelter you have for them.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations, MamaRed!!! Whooo hoooo!!! What a beautiful set up you have for them!!  Oh, you must be so excited!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

My husband and I started working on the yard the first of the year. We built the shelter with alpacas and goats in mind. On the left side is a hen house. Here's a picture of what the yard looked like 6 months ago. We're so excited to have the alpacas here! The black one, Tajo, already seems to like hanging out with the chickens.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Great work Mamared. You're the kind of home animals deserve. So many times, people are all talk and no action. You've worked for months and got things ready. :goodjob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awww, look at those sweeties . That shelter is really nice. When I had my Llamas my chickens loved to sit on them, they picked out and grain that may have fallen on their backs. I suppose they picked bugs too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ! You did alot of work , it look beautiful !!! ...they look happy too !!!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

The chickens have learned that the alpacas spill their pellets when I feed them. The clever chickens come running over to act as clean up crew.


----------

